# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Sırat_ı Müstakim Üzerinde Olmak, Ne Anlama Geliyor?

## halukgta

Allah Kuran da, dikkatimizi özellikle çekmek istediği konuları, sürekli tekrar eder ki gözümüzden kaçırmayalım. Çok fazla tekrar edip dikkatimizi çektiği bir konu vardır ki, oda SIRAT-I MÜSTAKİM ÜZERE OLUN EMRİDİR. Peki, bu sözler ne anlamı geliyor, gelin önce onu anlayalım.

Sırat-ı Müstakim kelime anlamı olarak, EN DOĞRU İSTİKAMET, EN DOĞRU YOL anlamındadır. Bu durumda bizlerin bu uyarılar ışığında, Allah ın bizlerden istediği en doğru, en sağlam yolu seçmemiz gerekir. Peki, bu doğru yolu nereden bulacağız sorusuna, nasıl bir cevap vermeliyiz. Aslında bu sorunun cevabını zaten Kuran veriyor, birkaç örnek verelim.

Ahzab 2: RABBİNDEN SANA VAHYOLUNANA UY. Şüphesiz Allah, yaptıklarınızdan hakkıyla haberdardır. (Diyanet meali)

Bakara 5: İşte onlar, RABLERİNDEN GELEN BİR HİDAYET ÜZEREDİRLER ve kurtuluşa erenler de ancak onlardır. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Muhammed 23: İman edip iyi amel işleyenlerin ve RABBLERİ TARAFINDAN HAK OLARAK MUHAMMED'E İNDİRİLENE İNANANLARIN günahlarını Allah örtmüş ve hallerini düzeltmiştir. Bunun sebebi, İNKÂR EDENLERİN BÂTILA UYMALARI; İNANANLARIN DA RABBLERİNDEN GELEN HAKKA UYMUŞ OLMALARIDIR. İşte Allah, insanlara kendileriyle ilgili durumları böyle örnek vermektedir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ayetlere dikkat ettiyseniz, Allah en doğru yolunun, yani Sırat-ı Müstakim yolunun, yalnız Kuran a iman etmekten geçtiğini söylüyor. Muhammed suresi 3. ayette ise bu konuya çok dikkat çekici bir örnek veriyor ve diyor ki; Sırat-ı Müstakim yolunun yalnız Kuran olduğuna inanmayan, ya da Allah ın indirdiği kitabın dışına çıkıp, atalarının inancından vazgeçmeyip, batılı ve hurafeleri de kendilerine yol edinenlerin, Allah ın ayetlerini inkâr etmiş sayılacağını bildiriyor. Gerçek iman edenlerin ise, lütfen bu kısma dikkat edelim, YALNIZ ALLAH IN İNDİRDİĞİ KİTABA, hakkın ta kendisine inanmaları neticesinde, onların günahlarını affettiğini çok açık bir şekilde bizlere bildiriyor. Diğerlerinin yaptığı yanlış, hem Allah ın kitabına inanıp hem de rivayetleri, atalarının inançlarını din kabul edenler olduğunu belirtiyor. İşte Allah ın bizlerden istediği en doğru yol, apaçık ortaya çıkıyor.

Hatırlarsınız, bizler namazlarımızda her gün Fatiha ayetini okurken, şöyle duayı ediyoruz. Ya Rabbi! Bizi Sırat-ı Müstakime ilet, kendilerine nimet verdiğin kimselerin yoluna, gazaba uğramışların ve sapmışların yoluna değil. Eğer bu duamızda samimiysek, dualarımızın Allah katında kabul edilmesini istiyorsak, Allah ın istediği en doğru yolda gidelim. Asla Kuran ın sınırlarını aşmadan, rivayet ve sanı bilgileri dinin içine karıştırmadan, yani Kuran ayetinde geçtiği gibi, HAKKA BATIL KARIŞTIRMADAN İMANIMIZI YAŞAMALIYIZ. Sizlere konumuzla ilgili bazı ayet örneklerinden vermek istiyorum. Böylece konu daha iyi anlaşılacaktır.

Ali İmran 51: Allah, benim de Rabbim, sizin de Rabbinizdir. Öyle ise O'na kulluk edin. İŞTE BU DOĞRU YOLDUR. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Taha 135: Ey Muhammed, de ki: Herkes beklemektedir, siz de bekleyin. YAKINDA KİMİN DÜZ YOLUN SAHİPLERİ OLDUĞUNU, KİMİN DOĞRU YOLU BULDUĞUNU BİLECEKSİNİZ! (Diyanet meali)

Müminun 73: Şüphesiz sen onları DOĞRU BİR YOLA ÇAĞIRIYORSUN. (Diyanet meali)

Zuhruf 43: Öyle ise SANA VAHYEDİLENE SIMSIKI SARIL. ŞÜPHESİZ SEN DOĞRU BİR YOL ÜZERESİN. (Diyanet meali)

Nur 46: Yemin olsun, biz açık-seçik bilgiler veren ayetler indirdik. ALLAH, DİLEDİĞİNİ/DİLEYENİ DOSDOĞRU YOLA İLETİYOR. (Yaşar Nuri Öztürk meali)

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, Allah ın doğru yolunu bizler ancak hurafeye sapmadan Kuran ile bulacağımız çok açıktır. Bakın Allah elçisine ne diyor. SANA VAHYEDİLENE SIMSIKI SARIL. ŞÜPHESİZ SEN DOĞRU BİR YOL ÜZERESİN. Demek ki Peygamberimizin doğru yolu, Sırat-ı Müstakim yolu yalnız Kuran mış. Bu durumda bizlerin başka bir yolu daha olabilir mi? Cuma hutbesinde vaaz verirken, dinin iki kaynağı yani iki yolu yöntemi vardır diye anlattılar. Kuran ve sünnet dediler. İyide Peygamberimizin tek yolu olduğunu Allah söylüyorsa, bizlerin nasıl olurda rivayetlerin oluşturduğu bir yolu daha önümüze getirir ve o yolu da takip ederiz. Bu nasıl bir akıl, nasıl bir iman. Hiç mi Kuran dan habersiz yaşıyoruz imanımızı? BÖYLE DÜŞÜNEN VE KENDİSİNE BİR DEĞİL İKİ YOL SEÇENLERE ALLAH IN AYETİNİ HATIRLATIRIM.

Zuhruf 5: Siz, haddi aşan kimseler oldunuz diye, sizi Kur'an'la uyarmaktan vaz mı geçelim? (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Çok ilginçtir, Ahkaf suresi 9. ayetinde, Allah elçisine deki onlara diyerek ne diyordu hatırlayalım. BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. Ama bizler Allah ın resulünün yolundan gittiğimizi söyleyip, bunlarda Peygamberimizin dinde hükümleridir diyerek, kendimize başka bir yol, yöntem oluşturduk, hem de emin olmamızın mümkün olmadığı rivayet ve sanı bilgilerle. Sizce Allah ın elçisi geri dönse günümüze, bizlere bu yaptıklarımıza karşılık ne derdi? Yorum sizlerin, ama şunu söylemek isterim, hiçte güzel şeyler söylemezdi. Belki yüzümüze bile bakmazdı.

Allah ın elçisi Enbiya 45. ayetinde, BEN SİZİ VAHİYLE UYARIYORUM. Diye açıkça bildirdiği halde, hala bizler Allah ın vahyinden başka kaynakları yol ediniyorsak, bizler Allah ın yolundan sapmışız demektir. Konumuzla ilgili düşündürücü bir ayet daha hatırlatmak istiyorum.

Şura 13: DİNİ DOSDOĞRU TUTUN VE ONDA AYRILIĞA DÜŞMEYİN! diye Nûha emrettiğini, sana vahyettiğini, İbrâhime, Mûsâya ve İsâya emrettiğini size de din kıldı. FAKAT SENİN KENDİLERİNİ ÇAĞIRDIĞIN ŞEY (İslâm dini), Allaha ortak koşanlara ağır geldi. Allah, ona dilediğini seçer. İÇTENLİKLE KENDİNE YÖNELENLERİ DE ONA ULAŞTIRIR. (Diyanet meali)

Bunca açık uyarıları görmezden gelenlere, söz anlatmak mümkün değildir. Çünkü onların batıla inatla yönelmelerinden dolayı, gönül gözleri kördür göremezler. Allah çok açık bir şekilde dini dosdoğru tutun, ayrılığa düşmeyin diyor. Bunca ikazları gördüğümüz halde, hala mezheplere bölünmekte zenginlik vardır diyorsak, biz Allah ın istediği Sırat-ı Müstakim yolundan sapmışız demektir. Peygamberimiz müşrikleri Kuran a davet ettiğinde, batıl ve hurafe inançlarından ayrılmak istemeyenlere, yalnız Kuran a iman etmek zor gelmiş. Hatta müşriklerden bir kısmı Kuran a inanırız ama atalarımızın inançlarından vazgeçmeyiz dediklerini de biliyoruz. Allah ayetinin sonunda, özellikle dikkatimizi çekiyor ve yalnız Allah ın kitabına yönelenleri, doğru yola ulaştırılacağını söylüyor.

Bu konuyla ilgili verecek örnek çok fazla, lütfen Kuran ı anlayarak ve üzerinde düşünerek okuyalım. Kendi imtihanımızı kendimiz verelim. En doğru yol böyle bulunur, en emin imtihan bu yolla verilir, lütfen unutmayalım.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

